# My plan as it stands...opinions appreciated



## poker (May 27, 2009)

I know I'm probably missing alot of other details but I would appreciate your feedback on the following.

Objective: To design t-shirts for the >20 year old audience and provide custom t-shirts for local organizations

Designs will be from stock art and hired designers for custom work (and me occasionally)

Designs will be printed on heat tranfer paper in house with Epson or sent out for plastisol transfers

I'm considering dropping $3000 on the following equipment:
Craft Robo Pro 
Epson R1900 
Epson R1900 CIS 
16 x 20 Auto Clam 

I plan to print on demand and not have printed shirts in inventory.

Will sell initially via our own website, ebay, and flea market. Will advertise with Facebook and Craigslist.

Blank t-shirts will be purchased from one of the many stores recommended in the forums.

I also want to develop a relationship with a good local screen printer and become a middle man for their services.

Will work out of our garage.

This is a family effort since my wife and I both have fulltime jobs.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan to me.

Veedub3


----------



## UTclothing (Jun 24, 2009)

Only thing I am not fond of is not having any pre-printed inventory. Worst thing imaginable is an unhappy customer because of order to ship delays. It can turn a repeat customer into a mere imagination faster than anything else.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

UTclothing said:


> Only thing I am not fond of is not having any pre-printed inventory. Worst thing imaginable is an unhappy customer because of order to ship delays. It can turn a repeat customer into a mere imagination faster than anything else.


 
I would have an inventory of designs on heat transfers so I 'thought' we would simply heat press after the order and mail it out the next day. 

I was 'imagining' that if a design was popluar enough to have a selling trend, we could press them ahead of time. Also, we would be making shirts days before a flea market day. whatever doesn't sell at the flea market is automatically pre-printed inventory. I guess it's unavoidable since we don't plan to be internet only. 

Thank for your opinion. Yes, I agree. Expedience is a part of good customer service.

_I'm tired of 'imagining' and can't wait to get my hands dirty with this business. I was gonna buy my printer today but the darn store refuse to honor their online price saying the price was after rebate although it doens't say so. I was not interested in arguing._


----------



## CGS (Oct 4, 2007)

sounds like a good starting plan. Overhead will be low, just as long as you can maintain your profit margin you should be fine.


----------



## lennykuhn (Apr 18, 2007)

I think you would be better off by starting with TShirts you produce using the designs you select from off the PROWORLDINC.COM web site. These are probably the best quality iron on's on the market today. By doing this you could save the investment in printers and purchase professional quality iron on designs for less then a dollar a piece. There are literally thousands of designs to select from and they cover the entire spectrum of possible designs.
I say this because I do not believe that the technology to produce quality iron on's exist for the manufacture of dark colored iron on's today. I have been researching this subject for years and I keep waiting for someone to crack the code but it has not happened yet. With that said, save the money you planned on investing in printers and concentrate on producing the best possible quality T-shirts you can for the smallest investment you can afford. You will be proud to put your company name on the finished product and they will sell like hot cakes. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Walsfer (Aug 6, 2008)

I think it is a good plan. 
I think you should also print out some business cards. 

Then look to see if any events are going down. For instance, I live in college station and we just had the wine and steak festival where they give out free samples of both. I think like 20000 people showed up. A lot of them are just small companies.

You could easily just walk into their business, give them your business card, and give them some brief information. I bet you can easily get several small orders of 35 or so shirts doing that (especially if your producing them for a low cost).

That is just an idea though...


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

lennykuhn said:


> I think you would be better off by starting with TShirts you produce using the designs you select from off the PROWORLDINC.COM web site....
> I say this because I do not believe that the technology to produce quality iron on's exist for the manufacture of dark colored iron on's today. I have been researching this subject for years and I keep waiting for someone to crack the code but it has not happened yet. With that said, save the money you planned on investing in printers and concentrate on producing the best possible quality T-shirts you can for the smallest investment you can afford. You will be proud to put your company name on the finished product and they will sell like hot cakes. Please let me know what you think.


 
Have you been talking to my business partner? LOL! You found me out. The cutter and Epson was not part of the original plan. I actually created another thread trying to rationalize a purchase of the Epson and cutter. The thread did not give me the justification I was fishing for but there are so many JetPro Soft Stretch and Epson users here. They must be using it to make money, right?

I haven't seen it in person and I'm sure you've done more research than I. So you are not sold on JPSS for darks?

A low starting cost is always appealing but on the other hand the printer and cutter can open up other revenue generatiing services (stickers, vinyls heat press designs, family photos on transfer paper, etc.)


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

Walsfer said:


> I think it is a good plan.
> I think you should also print out some business cards.


In my photo/video business, I'm never caught without a business card. That little piece of paper pays for itself.



Walsfer said:


> Then look to see if any events are going down. For instance, I live in college station and we just had the wine and steak festival where they give out free samples of both. I think like 20000 people showed up. A lot of them are just small companies.
> 
> You could easily just walk into their business, give them your business card, and give them some brief information. I bet you can easily get several small orders of 35 or so shirts doing that (especially if your producing them for a low cost).
> 
> That is just an idea though...


It's a great idea. A friend of mine started selling shirts recently in the 4x4 Truck niche. He attended a recent truck show but barely sold any shirts...he did however get a bunch of new business contacts. 

This store setup a booth at the truck show:










Too bad their website isn't even up yet.


----------



## lennykuhn (Apr 18, 2007)

poker said:


> In my photo/video business, I'm never caught without a business card. That little piece of paper pays for itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have already started a business just as you describe. I invested over $100,000 dollars in the business but I had a series of major strokes that hit me really hard. I am finally getting back on my feet but the stroke wiped out my memory and I couldnt even read or operate the equipment. I had to shut down the business but I plan on starting it back up. I would be interested in sharing the business plan and experience with you because It covers all your plans and a few more to boot. I also offer embroidery and I have a direct to garmet printer along with a Roland and a few other machines. I am located in Germany where I work for the US Army. I will be retiring next year. I am trying to get the business up and running again so I can spend my retirement doing what I always wanted to do. If you would like to exchange ideas let me know. 

Lenny


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

lennykuhn said:


> I am trying to get the business up and running again so I can spend my retirement doing what I always wanted to do. If you would like to exchange ideas let me know.
> 
> Lenny


Congrats to retirement and thanks for offering your knowledge. I'm sure to have more questions and the advice is appreciated.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

*I've hit submit!*

I just ordered
-Hix Digital S-650P 16 x 20 Press
-Teflon Table Wrap with Elastic Corners
-Teflon Cover Sheet

I got everything from CoastalBusiness.com with FREE SHIPPING and the t-shirt forum coupon code! Thanks to this forum for all the advice.

*Can you tell I'm excited!?*


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

Epson 1400 and Craft Robo Pro on the way 

The Hix is a good looking machine.


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

poker said:


> Epson 1400 and Craft Robo Pro on the way
> 
> The Hix is a good looking machine.


Good choice on the 1400. Pretty much the same printer as the 1900, but cheaper.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice canopy that guy has!

Good luck with your venture too!


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

AaronM said:


> Good choice on the 1400. Pretty much the same printer as the 1900, but cheaper.


Yeah. I didn't see alot of R1900 use on the forum and the savings helps for other expenses.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

Jamey said:


> Nice canopy that guy has!
> 
> Good luck with your venture too!


Thanks! I'll need it.


I started messing abround with the vinyl cutter last night. I hope to make a sign on my canopy like that guy has.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

I need to sell 8 to 10 shirts a day if I want to pay off my start up expenses in 365 days. 

Possible or laughable?


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

poker said:


> I need to sell 8 to 10 shirts a day if I want to pay off my start up expenses in 365 days.
> 
> Possible or laughable?


I'd say totally doable. You sell 50 in one day nd you can take a week off.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

AaronM said:


> I'd say totally doable. You sell 50 in one day nd you can take a week off.


Good to hear....after adding up the expenses this month....my jaw dropped....and I'm not done spending


----------

